# Tilapia?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone eat this? seems to be a pretty popular food among bodybuilders in USA, especially a lot of the pro's like victor martinez, kai greene etc.

Im quite a big fan of fish and eat it every day, not just simple tuna, but eat a lot of haddock and sea bass. But always open to trying new fish... Was thinking of getting some, have direct links to proper fish mongers so I get fish straight off the boat so quality is far better than super market shyt. Just wondered if anyone eats this?

Also in peoples opp whats the best source of fish for terms of nutrition & protein? Will be constructing a new diet at some point so wanting to include the main ones fish/chicken/steak to get full variables.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i had it in florida - nice bit of fish bro

its a fresh water cichlid - farmed fish, tastes good


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Tilapia is my fav fish especially the last few weeks of a diet before a show. When I went to the states its dirt cheap but expensive in compassision over here. I buy mine from the fresh fish counter at tesco, I have not found it any where else.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Think I'll find out if I can get any and if so i'll get a few pieces to try out just for something different. Think everything over here is expensive LOL. But seriously if you know a proper fish monger and get your stuff straight off a boat bros the difference is ridiculous. I get haddock fillets and in comparison to what I would get from say morrisons the size and quality difference is ridiculous. Never go back to supermarket.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Also in peoples opp whats the best source of fish for terms of nutrition & protein? Will be constructing a new diet at some point so wanting to include the main ones fish/chicken/steak to get full variables.


there is not many bad fish mate tbh, nice proteins - good fats and no sh1t


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> there is not many bad fish mate tbh, nice proteins - good fats and no sh1t


True. I've been getting a lot of haddock but I bread the fish to make it taste better, added carbs n sh1t so probs should cut that out since im eating like 2 a day.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

As Clarkey said, I get my tilapia from Tesco fresh fish counter.They have it prepared in fillets or as a whole fish.Exactly how fresh it is,I don't know.But it tastes great.have even BBQ it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcukin delicious bit of fish that as well as sea bass


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Have bought it from tesco before and it is very nice fish, very light but the price puts me off to eat it too often


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Price per fillet? What we looking at?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

The idea of eating this fish farmed in China .... not keen, little controls over what's going on.... look the farmed salmons over here, the fish is rank and the controls on chemicals /antibiotic, stuff are far greater in EU.... in fact , over there may well be no controls at all.

Sure that's just an idea in mae head..... but me no keen on tilapia . The EFA ratio it's all out if balance too, to have that daily. Apparently.

I do another preferred fish , pelagic fish , caught in open sea and frozen in fillets on board. 20/25 % protein , low in fat.... I make up for it with fish and hemp oil


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A bloke at work swears by Bilinsgate (spelling) fish market in London for fresh fish but you need to get there at sparrows fart.

Never tried Tilapia but as said above you can't really go wrong with fish, just most supermarket fish isn't exactly fresh, especially Tesco's.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Also sold in tesco by the name "vietnamese river cobbler".

Not for me. Ever seen a vietnamese river?

Mackrel just as cheap and better EFA ratio.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Me and the missus tried it a while back as we love most fish and it was cheap, it was ok but one dissapointment for me was that the fish itself appears very large but once the wife had filleted it the fillets were small, it seems to have a rather large and broad ribcage giving the appearance of a much meatier fish.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

My mrs does the shopping but i think its around £6-7 for 300g-ish


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> My mrs does the shopping but i think its around £6-7 for 300g-ish


then allas I shall never be trying it


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> then allas I shall never be trying it


x2......


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is nice tasting fish, and IIRC has quite a high quality protein content... have only had it in the US, not been able to find it cheap enough in the UK.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Waitrose do it prepared in packaging and dusted in some spices and it tastes very nice.

I didn't realise it was the same thing as river cobbler! That's also known as basa fillets or pangasius. You can pick it up in makro for about £4 a kilo. When I found out where it came from I threw it all in the bin!

Fortunately makro also do tuna steaks for £8 a kilo, salmon for £12 a kilo and sea bass for £12 a kilo.

Sent from my iPhone


----------

